# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  اخبار اليوم الاثنين  12\5\1431  هجري

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اسعد الله  صباحكم* 

*اليوم ستكون الاخبار المتفرقة في المقدمة* 

*وارجوا ان يكون يومكم  خير  وبركة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*20 ألف تشيكي اشتروا أراضٍ في القمر*

25 نيسان 2010
ارتفع عدد التشيك الذين اشتروا أراضي في القمر إلى 20 ألف شخص، فيما وصل العدد في سلوفاكيا المجاورة إلى 5 الاف، الأمر الذي يجعل أرباح ما يسمى بـ"السفارة القمرية" الخاصة بالبلدين والتي تتخذ من براغ مقرا لها تتنامى.
فيليب رايخارت، المسؤول في السفارة القمرية في براغ، صرح لصحيفة "القبس" أن بيع العقارات "القمرية" في تشيكيا قد بدأ منذ عام 2006 وأن ارتفاع المبيعات يحدث بشكل ملحوظ قبل أعياد الميلاد بالنظر لكون الكثيرين يقدمون الصك الخاص بتملك العقارات القمرية هدية لأقاربهم، مشيرا إلى أن الارتفاع يحدث شهريا بمقدار 1000 شخص، أما خلال العام فيتم بيع نحو 300 قطعة من سطح القمر شهريا. واعترف أنه أخذ الأمر في البداية على أنه نوع من الدعابة غير أنه مع مرور الوقت اكتشف فلسفة الشركة الأميركية التي تتخذ من نيفادا مقرا لها والتي باعت أكثر من 4 ملايين قطعة من أراضي القمر وجنت من ذلك أموالا كثيرة. وأشار إلى أن شراء هذه العقارات لا يتم فقط من قبل الناس العاديين وإنما أيضا من قبل العديد من الشخصيات المشهورة.
ولا تعتبر أسعار العقارات القمرية مرتفعة، إذ ان الاكر الواحد (4047 مترا مربعا) يباع الآن بمبلغ 999 كورونا أي ما قيمته 50 دولارا، كما يتم بيع نفس المساحة من الأراضي لكن في المريخ بنفس المبلغ، أما في حال قررتم شراء 3 اكرات في القمر فان السعر يرتفع إلى 7500 كورون. ولا تقتصر مبيعات السفارة القمرية على أراضي القمر والمريخ بل يمكن أيضا شراء جواز سفر قمري بقيمة 500 كورون وبعض البلوزات والقمصان التي عليها طبعة السفارة القمرية. لكن العلماء يعتبرون هذا النوع من التجارة جنونيا. فالمجرات غير خاضعة لملكية أحد بحكم اتفاقية دولية وقعت عليها حكومات عديدة.
وبالرغم من كل ذلك، تستمر عملية بيع أراضي القمر. ويأمل البائع والمشتري أن يأتي يوم يصبحون فيه من الأثرياء، بعد أن تضيق الكرة الأرضية بسكانها.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارتفاع معدل الانتحار بين الشباب في هونج كونج*

25 نيسان 2010
أعلن باحث اليوم الأحد أن معدل الانتحار بين الشباب في هونج كونج في تزايد . وأوضح بول يب ، الذي يرأس مركز أبحاث للانتحار في جامعة هونج كونج ، أن ارتفاع عدد حالات الانتحار بين الشباب يأتي على الرغم من انخفاض إجمالي عدد حالات الانتحار إلى أقل من ألف حالة في العام مقابل 1200 حالة في عام 2003 .
وكان ثلاثة طلاب جامعيين في هونج كونج أقدموا على الانتحار في آذار الماضي في غضون فترة لا تزيد كثيرا عن أسبوعين ، مما جذب الانتباه إلى مشكلة انتحار الشباب. ويقول علماء الاجتماع ان الأعباء الدراسية والرغبة في النجاح من بين العوامل التي تدفع إلى الانتحار وخاصة مع اقتراب موعد امتحانات الربيع

----------


## ابو طارق

*مخالفة مرورية على أردني بسبب حصان*

25 نيسان 2010
أوقف شرطي من إدارة السير في مدينة "البتراء" السياحية في الأردن شابا يؤجر حصانه للسياح. وحسب القانون، كما نشرت صحيفة "العرب اليوم" الأردنية امس "كان على الشاب أن يؤجر حصانا واحدا لسائح واحد فقط، إلا انه خالف القانون وأجر حصانين لسائحين مما جعله تحت طائلة العقوبة".
وقالت الصحيفة "إن الشرطي خالف الشاب مرة أخرى لعدم وضعه رقما على أحد الحصانين".

----------


## ابو طارق

*بيتزا مرصعة "بالجراد المقرمش" تحقق أرباحاً كبيرة*

25 نيسان 2010
قال مالك مطعم استرالي انه جنى أرباحاً كبيرة منذ أن بدأ قبل بضعة أيام في بيع فطائر بيتزا مرصعة بالجراد المقرمش!
جو كاراتزا، الذي يمتلك ويدير مطعماً للبيتزا في بلدة ميلدورا التابعة لولاية فيكتوريا الاسترالية، أشار إلى ان البلدة تعرضت قبل نحو اسبوعين إلى غزو كاسح من جانب أسراب كبيرة من الجراد وأنه بدأ في استثمار ذلك الغزو لصالحه بعد ان اقترح عليه عمدة البلدة أن يجمع الجراد النافق ويستخدمه في صنع صنف جديد من البيتزا.
صحيفة محلية نقلت عن عمدة البلدة غلين ميلني قوله: "بما أنني أعرف جيداً ان الجراد يؤكل وان مذاقه طيب جداً، فإنني اقترحت على كاراتزا فكرة البيتزا بالجراد، لقد أكلت عدداً من فطائر البيتزا المرصعة بالجراد واستطيع القول انها لذيذة ومقرمشة جداً، وحتى بعد انتهاء موجة اجتياح الجراد، فسأساعد مالك المطعم على استيراد كميات من الجراد ليواصل صنع هذا الصنف اللذيذ".
وأضاف مالك المطعم قائلاً: "الواقع انها فكرة رائعة وانا سعيد بها جداً لأنني جنيت من ورائها ارباحاً مجزية، فالجراد منتشر في كل ارجاء البلدة وكل ما يتعين علي القيام به هو ان اخرج إلى الشارع لأجمع كمية من الجراد النافق ثم اشويها وارصع بها فطائر البيتزا التي باتت تحظى باقبال كبير من جانب الزبائن".

----------


## ابو طارق

*جلد المدرسات بسبب تأخرهن عن اجتماع في تنزانيا ودعوى ضد الحكومة*

25 نيسان 2010
اعلنت نقابة المدرسين في تنزانيا عن نيتها رفع دعوى ضد الحكومة بسبب قيام مليشيا محلية بجلد أربع مدرسات في مكان عام.
ووصف مسؤول في النقابة ان ما تعرضت له المدرسات بانه غير "انساني".
واوضح المسؤول ان مليشيا سونجوسونجو قامت بجلد المدرسات بسبب تأخرهن عن اجتماع كان يعقد في منطقة شينيانجا شمالي البلاد.
واشار المسؤول الى ان واحدة من بين المدرسات اللواتي تم جلدهن كانت حاملا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاب فرنسي يستفز ساركوزي ويمسح يده بعد مصافحته*

25 نيسان 2010
قام شاب فرنسي بمسح يده بقميصه مباشرة بعد مصافحة الرئيس الفرنسي ساركوزي مبديا التقزز من خلال تعابير وجهه، ما جعل الرئيس الفرنسي يبدي استياءه ويخاطب الشاب الفرنسي قائلا له يا حقير.
وذكرت مجلة "لونوفال اوبسرفاتور" الفرنسية، ان حشدا من أبناء مقاطعة سافوا بوسط غرب فرنسا فوجئوا بالشاب وهم يتزاحمون على ساركوزي لنيل شرف مصافحته بالرئيس الفرنسي، فوجه تعنيفا للشاب قائلا له ثلاث مرات "لا تتخابث".

----------


## ابو طارق

*توقيف أميركي عرض طفليه للبيع على الإنترنت*

25 نيسان 2010
اعتقلت السلطات الأمنية في ولاية نيويورك الجمعة أميركياً عرض أولاده الاثنين للبيع في الموقع الإلكتروني، "كريغليست".
وبرر جوشوا ستاغنيتو، 24 عاماً، الإعلان المنشور بأنه مزحة، وفق المحقق برايان بلام، من شرطة "روشستر" بنيويورك. ويواجه الأب بتهم الإدلاء ببلاغ كاذب من الدرجة الثالثة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*نائب استرالي يدعو إلى حظر تطبيقات للعب القمار على آي فون*

25 نيسان 2010
أعلن نائب البرلمان الاسترالي المعارض نيك زينفون اليوم الأحد أنه يتعين على الحكومة الاسترالية حظر تطبيقات خاصة بالهاتف الذكي "آي فون" تسمح للأطفال بممارسة ألعاب تحاكي اللعب بماكينات القمار. وتحاكي التطبيقات التي يمكن تحميلها مجانا من على الإنترنت اللعب بماكينات القمار التي يعشقها مدمنو ممارسة القمار في استراليا.
ونقلت وكالة أنباء "اسوشياتيد برس أوف استراليا" الاسترالية عن النائب قوله " لدينا مشكلة قمار كبيرة كافية في هذا البلد وهذا بلا شك سيزيد من ادمان ممارسة القمار يمكن أن يصبح الأطفال خبراء في اللعب بأجهزة القمار قبل أعوام من السماح لهم قانونا برؤية ماكينة مقامرة حقيقية" وتسمح أحد الألعاب للمستخدمين بوضع صور شخصية كرمز للمقامرة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسبب خلاف مع والد العروس على قيمة المجوهرات تزوج العريس بأخرى ليلة زفافه*

 
 أبريل 25, 2010 · 


فوجئ الشاب “مازن.ع” لدى وصوله إلى منزل أهل عروسته لاصطحابها إلى صالة العرس، برفض والدها إتمام مراسم الزفاف ومنع ابنته من النزول إلى سيارة عريسها، بعد أن اعتبر أن أهل العريس “غدروه” بقيمة المصوغات الذهبية المقدمة لابنته، لتبوء كل محاولات إقناعه بالفشل، ولتستمر مراسم العرس وتكلل بالنجاح ولكن مع عروس جديدة.*وكان والد العروس قد بيّت النية بإفشال العرس وتلقين العريس درساً لا ينساه طيلة حياته، بعد أن اعتبر أن ابنته لم تحصل على ما يليق بها من المصوغات الذهبية، حيث تقدم أهل العريس بمبلغ 150 ألف ليرة سورية لشراء المجوهرات بينما كان هو يطلب 200 ألف ليرة، معتبراً أن الموافقة التي حصل عليها العريس منه كانت من باب الحياء لا أكثر لتدخل أشخاص مقربين منه في “فصل الحق”، وأن ما اتفقت عليه والدة العريس مع زوجته ليس إلا “كلام نسوان”.*

*أصدقاء العريس الذين خرجوا معه بسياراتهم للمشاركة في “الزفّة”، صعقوا بما سمعوه من والد العروس عند وصولهم لاصطحابها، حيث وقف الوالد وشقيق العروس أمام باب البناء رافضين بعد أن تسلح الشقيق بعدد من الحجارة لرجم من يحاول الاقتراب منه، في مشهد أعاد للحاضرين ذكريات مسلسل “باب الحارة” و”قبضاياته” الميامين، ووحدها كياسة والد العريس منعت وقوع مشاجرة دامية بين أصدقاء ولده و أهل العروس.*

*وبعد أن فقد العريس الأمل في إتمام مراسم الزفاف طلب من أحد أصدقائه الذهاب إلى المزرعة التي تقام فيها حفلة الرجال للاعتذار من الحاضرين وإخبارهم بما حصل لـ”فركشة” الحفلة، إلا أن عمة العريس وفور وصول النبأ إليها تدخلت لإنقاذ الموقف باتصالها مع العريس لتعرض عليه الزواج من ابنتها ذات العشرين ربيعاً مع موافقة مطلقة لأي مهر ومستحقات يقدمها العريس وذلك فقط للحفاظ على ماء وجه العائلة ووجه ابن أخيها من كلام الناس والقيل والقال.*

*العريس راقت له الفكرة فوافق على الفور وعاد والده إلى حفلة الرجال ليخبر جموع الحاضرين الذين كانوا يهمون بالانصراف بما حدث مشيراً إلى أن العرس مستمر والفرحة باقية وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ولكن مع تعديل “طفيف” ألا وهو العروس، وكل شيء في الدنيا “قسمة ونصيب”.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعري زوجات الجنود البريطانيين للمساهمة في مشروع خيري*

24 نيسان 2010
 
ذكرت صحيفة "بيلد" الألمانية إن زوجات وصاحبات الجنود البريطانيين المقاتلين حول العالم قمن بمشروع "خيري" لصالح الجنود الجرحى في أفغانستان.
وأما فكرة هذا "المشروع الخيري" فهي طباعة صورهن العارية على "تقويم السنة" وطباعته وتوزيعه، والذي جمع حتى الآن 30 ألف يورو.
وبلغ عدد الفتيات اللواتي شاركن في التقويم السنوي بصورهن العارية 50، كما أن الجنود سبق وأن وافقوا على الفكرة. 

(في الصورة جندي بريطاني في أفغانستان).

----------


## ابو طارق

*سائق حافلة الطالبات يعترف بـ 200 اعتداء جنسي*

24 نيسان 2010
ذكرت صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية ان شخصا ملقى القبض عليه في الدمام إعترف بارتكابه أكثر من 200 جريمة معاشرة جنسية مع قاصرات وبالغات خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة فقط. وعلمت "الوطن" من مصادر أمنية أن السائق الذي يبلغ من العمر 48 عاماً خريج جامعي من دولة عربية، وهو أعزب ولم يسبق له الزواج، ويسكن في أحد أحياء وسط الدمام، وجرى فصله من شركة كان يشغل فيها منصب "مديرا عاما" عام 2008 في مدينة الخبر.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن التحقيقات مع المتهم أسفرت عن سرده تفاصيل جرائم ارتكبها داخل السعودية وخارجها، من بينها ممارسته الجنس مع طفلة في الثامنة من عمرها انتقاماً من أمها التي لم تف بوعدها بالخروج لقضاء سهرة حمراء معه، على حدّ اعترافه، وقيامه بابتزاز نساء مارسن الجنس عبر وضع صورهن وهن في أوضاع مخلة عند عتبات مقار سكناهنّ.
كما كشفت التحقيقات عن مثوله أمام القضاء في قضية سابقة اتُهم فيها بالتعري أمام أطفال داخل منزله، إلا أن التهمة لم تثبت عليه، وأفرج عنه.
وأكدت المصادر أن جرائمه تعددت بحسب موقع عمله، فعندما كان مديراً لشركة تعمل في مجال التسويق كان يستغل عمل السعوديات بها ويقيم معهن علاقات غير شرعية وصل بعضها إلى حد الإجهاض، في حين أنه كان يمارس جرائم في الوقت ذاته مع أطفال، إلا أنه وبعد فصله من عمله آل به الحال إلى العمل في مجال توصيل الطالبات والموظفات.
ورصدت أجهزة التحقيق عشرات المقاطع وصور الفيديو لطفلات لم تتجاوز أعمارهن 8 سنوات، وكان يمارس هذه الجريمة داخل مبنى سكني مجهول اعترف لاحقاً بأنه غرفة خاصة به، إلا أن مقاطع أخرى اتضح فيها أن الغرفة متغيرة ليعترف بعدها بأن كان يعمد إلى التنقل كل 3 أشهر، لكي يهرب من تعرف بعض السيدات التي مارس معهن جرائمه إلى موقع سكنه.
وأشار خلال التحقيقات إلى أن جهازه المحمول يعج بالمقاطع والصور التي يلتقطها مع كل من يمارس معها جريمته، ليس لغرض الابتزاز، وإنما للرجوع لها في وقت فراغه، وتذكيره بمن مارس معها الجنس.

----------

ملكة سبأ (04-26-2010), 

نور الهدى (04-26-2010), 

ايات الروح (04-26-2010)

----------


## التعيس

شكراوالدنا ابو طارق ادام الله عليك الصحه والعافيه

تقبل مروووووووووري على اخبارك الطيبه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اسعد الله صباحك والدنا ابو طارق وصباح الجميع بالخير والبركات 

حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأثنين 12/05/1431 للـ 24 ساعة القادمة ابتدأ من التاسعة صباحاًتتهيأ الفرصة باذن الله تعالى لظهور السحب الركامية الممطرة على مناطق شمال ووسط المملكة تشمل ( الجوف والحدود الشمالية والقصيم وحائل ) تمتد شرقا إلى منطقة الرياض وحفر الباطن ، في حين تظهر السحب الركامية الممطرة في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على المرتفعات الغربية والجنوبية الغربية تشمل منطقة نجران وأجزاء من وادي الدواسر والداودمي ، كما تنشط الرياح السطحية على الأجزاء الداخلية من وسط المملكة تشمل منطقة الرياض والقصيم وتمتد إلى شمال المملكة مثيرة للاتربة والغبار تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية .

البحر الأحمر

الرياح السطحية:غربية بوجه عام بسرعة 15 – 38 كم/ساعة على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط وجنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج . 

الخليج العربي 

الرياح السطحية:شمالية غربية إلى شمالية بسرعة 15- 40 كم/ساعة .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------

ابو طارق (04-26-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

«تكافؤ النسب» تحولت إلى تزوير أوراق رسمية.. المحامي الشمري:
قاضي محكمة القطيف يعد برفع الحظر عن سفر عبدالله وسميرة
مطالب بتشكيل لجنة لإنصاف الزوجين وحمايتهما 

 الزوج عبد الله
 الزوجة سميرة وأبناؤها
ما زالت قضية الزوجين "عبدالله وسميرة" اللذين ينتظران صدور حكم قضائي في قضيتهما التي رفعها والد الزوجة مطالبًا بالتفريق بينهما بسبب "عدم تكافؤ النسب" تراوح مكانها رغم مرور نحو عامين ونصف العام من زواجهما الذي أثمر عن إنجاب طفلتهما ريماس 16 شهرا .
و ما زال الزوجان عبد الله وسميرة ينتظران وصول أوراق قضيتهما من هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام إلى محكمة القطيف الكبرى ليتم إعادة النظر فيها وتحديد جلسة قضائية مجدداً على ضوئها يتم النطق بالحكم.
وأكد محامي الزوجة مخلف الشمري أن القاضي بمحكمة القطيف وعد برفع حظر السفر عن الزوجين بشرط حضور كفيل غارم .
وطالب المحامي الشمري إلغاء أمر التفريق بينهما كون الزواج شرعيا ومكتمل الشروط ولا يحق لأحد فسخه إلا بمبرر شرعي أو رغبة احد الزوجين بالطلاق أو الخلع. 
وأضاف رغم اتضاح الصورة للجهات الأمنية بأن الزواج شرعي وأن الزواج تم برضا الطرفين ووالد وأشقاء الزوجة إلا أن القضية تم تحويلها إلى القضاء في محكمة القطيف منوها الى ان الترافع فيها يتم عن قضية تزوير يجهلها الزوج والزوجة وليس عن قضية خطف أو تكافؤ النسب مشيرا إلى أنه تطوع للدفاع عن الأسرة الصغيرة بعد اتضاح الصورة الحقيقية للقضية.
ونوه الشمري إلى أن التضييق الذي يتعرض له الزوجان والمتمثل في إخضاعهما للتحقيق لفترات طويلة في مراكز الشرطة نتيجة بلاغات وصفها بالكاذبة مثل ادعاء الخطف وعدم تكافؤ النسب تسببت بأضرار نفسية ومادية جسيمة لهما واعتبر إصدار قاضي محكمة القطيف أوامر بمنع الزوجين من السفر انتهاكاً لحقوقهما دون مبرر شرعي أو سند نظامي مؤكدا بأن منع السفر حرم أبناء الزوج عبد الله آل مهدي من إكمال دراستهم في أمريكا بناء على رغبة أمهم وضياع سنة دراسية وتوقف عدد من الوكالات التجارية من شركات في الخارج يملكها آل مهدي وتحمله خسائر كبيرة.
وناشد المحامي الشمري الجهات المختصة بتكوين لجنة لإنصاف الزوجين وحمايتهما مما يتعرضان له من مضايقات والذي انعكس سلبا على حياتهما الشخصية وحياتهما العملية.
وأضاف: للأسف الشديد تم قبول صور مستندات من المدعي ضد موكلي عبد الله واتهامه بتزويرها وغريب جدا أن يتم التحقيق بها من قبل الشرطة وهيئة الرقابة والتحقيق ومن ثم تحال لديوان المظالم والموجود هو فقط صور مستندات ولم يتم تقديم أصول المستندات محل الشك وهذا خطأ ثالث تم ارتكابه بحق الزوجين، لافتا إلى انه في عصر التقنية الحديثة يستطيع أي شخص العبث بالمحتويات لأي مستند ولكن العبرة بأصل المستند وهذا هو الدليل القاطع.
وقال الزوج عبدالله آل مهدي ما يثير الدهشة ان التحقيقات المتكررة التي أجريت معي ومع زوجتي في شرطة محافظة القطيف بحضور محاميّ لم تثبت أنني زورت ورقة واحدة من أوراق الزواج التي قدمتها إلى أسرة زوجتي،مؤكدا بأنه لم يقدم لهم سوى ورقة واحدة من إمام المسجد الذي يصلي فيه وبقية الأوراق التي قُدمت إلى المحكمة هي صور وليست أصولاً، ولم أقدمها مطلقاً، ولم أرها إلا في المحكمة والشرطة .
وأضاف: طلبت أن يقدم المُدعي الأوراق الأصلية ليتم فحصها والتحقيق فيها لإثبات مدى صحتها وهو ما طلبه عمدة الحي أيضاً عندما اُستدعي للشهادة بالقضية لكن المُدعي عجز عن إحضارها مؤكدا ثقته بالقضاء فالحق واضح وبيّن والدعوى يجب رفضها لعدم عدالتها حيث تثبت الوثائق موافقة والد زوجتي السابقة والتي نقضت بعد نحو عام من الزواج. وقالت الزوجة سميرة: ما أريده أن أكمل حياتي ولا أريد الطلاق وأرفضه وكل ما أطمح إليه هو فرصة العيش سوياً بسلام، مضيفة كيف لي أن أترك أسرتي التي كونتها واخترتها بحجة "عدم تكافؤ النسب"؟

----------


## ملكة سبأ

10 آلاف زائر يزفون 24عريسا وعروسا في مهرجان بحلة محيش

 الفرسان فى لقطة جماعية 
شهدت بلدة حلة محيش بالقطيف حفل زفاف جماعي حيث زفت لجنة مهرجان الزواج الجماعي أول أمس 24 عريسا وعروسا في المهرجان الـ 15 بمشاركة أهالي البلدة بإشراف لجنة التنمية المحلية الأهلية وأقيم الاحتفال على ملاعب نادي الأزهر الرياضي.
وحضر المهرجان عشرة آلاف زائر، وتم تخصيص ركن توعوي فى المهرجان عن المخدرات وأضرارها وركن توعوي طبي يهدف للوقاية من الأمراض كالسمنة والضغط والسكري, والعرسان هم إبراهيم خليل الخميس، ويونس مهدي الفردان، ومحمد حبيب النغموش، وعلي عبدرب الرسول النغموش، وصلاح عبدرب الرسول النغموش، ومصطفى عبد العلي الدرويش، وعبدالله أحمد المضري، وعباس عبدرب الرسول البشراوي، ومصطفى إبراهيم الدمستاني، وحسين إبراهيم الدمستاني، ووسام رضي الشخل، وفتحي عيسى الباقر.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

انسداد المجاري المائية وانتشار النفايات
جولات تفتيشية تكشف مخالفات صارخة في مزارع غرب سيهات

 انسداد المجاري المائية 
كشفت عدد من الجولات التفتيشية التى قام بها فرع وزارة الزارعة بالقطيف على بعض المزارع التى تقع غرب سيهات عن مخالفات بالجملة منها استغلال المزارع في أغراض غير زراعية ووجود ملوثات بيئية تتمثل في نفايات ومخلفات داخل المزارع وعلى الطرق المؤدية إليها،بالإضافة إلى استخدام المصارف الزراعية كمصارف صحية تسببت فى تلوث تلك المياه وانسداد مجاريها .
وقال مدير الفرع المهندس عبد الله الفرج: إن الجولات جاءت بناء على شكوى مقدمة من أحد المواطنين بسبب انبعاثات وروائح سيئة ناتجة من المنطقة الزراعية القريبة من الأحياء السكنية .
وأضاف أنه وبعد الوقوف على المنطقة تبين أنها تفتقر إلى الحد الأدنى من الاهتمام والنظافة ونتج عن هذه الجولات رصد العديد من المخالفات . وذكر المهندس الفرج أن فرقة من القسم الزراعي والقسم البيطري باشرت أعمالها ضمن جولة تفتيشية في تلك المنطقة لتقصي أوضاع المزارع والوقوف على المخالفات والتجاوزات الصادرة من أصحابها سعيا لمعالجة أوضاعها البيئية والنظامية بالتنسيق مع الجهات الرسمية ذات العلاقة.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عروض سيارات ببرنامج الأمير محمد بن فهد لتنمية الشباب 

 جانب من الفعاليات 
نظم نادي السيارات والدراجات ببرنامج الأمير محمد بن فهد لتنمية الشباب مؤخرا عروض السيارات والدبابات المعدلة الكلاسيكية بمعرض أرامكو للتراث بمحافظة بقيق ومعهد الدراسات للقوات البحرية استعدادا لمهرجان السيارات المعدلة في نسخته الرابعة فى يوليو المقبل.
وقدم مشاركون في العرض شرحا للحضور عن التعديلات التي أجريت على سياراتهم الميكانيكية والمظهر الخارجي. وتعكف اللجنة الفنية المشرفة على استقبال طلبات التسجيل عبر الموقع الالكتروني وعلى العروض في تحديد السيارات والدراجات النارية المستهدفة للعرض وهي : السيارات المعدلة والسيارات الفخمة والسيارات الجديدة والسيارات الكلاسيكية وسيارات الدفع الرباعي وسيارات السباق، بالإضافة إلى دراجات هارلي والبانشي والشادو وغيرها. 
وعبر المشاركون في العروض عن سعادتهم بالتجمع مبدين تفاؤلهم بأن يحقق الجائزة الأولى في المهرجان المقبل، ومثمنين لفتة سمو أمير المنطقة الشرقية برعاية وتبني المهرجانات الشبابية التي تؤكد حرص سموه على تذليل الصعوبات التي قد تواجه أبناء المنطقة التي من شأنها استغلال أوقات الفراغ في أوقات الإجازة بما يعود عليهم بالنفع والفائدة عن طريق هذه الفعاليات التي يتبناها برنامج الأمير محمد بن فهد لتنمية الشباب.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وافد يذبح زوجته ويلقيها بجوار استراحة

بعد عدة تحقيقات وتحريات استمرت لعدة ايام متواصلة تمكنت شرطة منطقة المدينة المنورة من القبض على قاتل امراة مجهولة حيث وجدت جثتها ملقاة بجوار إحدى الاستراحات بحي الزهرة وتم تشكيل فريق عمل بحث وتحري لمتابعة القضية والتعرف على هوية الجثة حيث تمكنت شعبة التحريات والبحث الجنائي بشرطة المنطقة من التعرف على هوية المرأة المقتولة والتوصل لعدد 6 أشخاص من الجنسية الباكستانية لهم علاقة بالحادثة وبالقبض عليهم وبالتحقيقات الأولية معهم تم التوصل إلى أن الجثة تعود لامرأة من الجنسية الباكستانية وكانت المفاجأه عندما اتضح ان من قام بقتلها والقائها في الموقع المشار إليه هو زوجها والذي اعترف بتفاصيل الجريمة واكد انه دبر وخطط للواقعة وقام بها وتم إيقافه وسيتم احالة كامل أوراق القضية إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام لإكمال التحقيقات فيها حسب الاختصاص.. يذكر ان جثة المرأة عثر عليها ملقاة في الطريق بجوار إحدى الاستراحات ملفوفة داخل بطانية مغلقة بشريط لاصق كما وجد اثار ذبح بالعنق وإصابات مميتة متفرقة بجسدها وتأكد لرجال الشرطة ان الحادثة جنائية وتم ارتكابها بفعل فاعل.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أب يزوج ابنته دون موافقتها ويستولي على 200 ألف ريال من مهرها


اتهمت فتاة سعودية، والدها بتزويجها دون موافقتها، والاستيلاء على مهرها، الذي اشترط أن يكون مئتي ألف ريال. وعلى رغم أنه لم يبق على زفاف الفتاة إلى أحد أقاربها، سوى أيام، إلا أنها تجد نفسها في «مأزق»، بعد استيلاء والدها على المهر، الذي كان يفترض أن تشتري بجزء منه بعض مستلزمات الحياة الزوجية. 

وكانت الفتاة السعودية (23 سنة)، لجأت إلى إحدى الناشطات الحقوقيات، لمساعدتها في قضيتها، فقامت الأخيرة بنشر قضيتها بتفاصيلها كافة في أحد مواقع شبكة الإنترنت، ما استدعى تدخل أطراف عدة، لفض النزاع، واسترداد حق الفتاة من والدها، الذي رفض التفاوض مع أحد. 

فيما لا زالت الفتاة «مُعلقة»، تنتظر استرداد ولو جزء بسيط من المهر، «لشراء احتياجات الزواج»، على حد قولها. ووفقا لتقرير أعدته الزميلة رحمة ذياب ونشرته "الحياة"، تكشف الفتاة كيفية بدء الخلاف مع والدها، موضحة «عندما تقدم شاب لخطبتي، وهو من الأقارب، اشترط والدي مهراً يصل إلى مئتي ألف ريال، إضافة إلى مطالب أخرى. وعلى رغم عدم قبولي بهذا الزواج، إلا أنني وافقت لاحقاً. 

ولكنني طلبت تسلم المهر، للبدء في شراء احتياجات بيت الزوجية، على غرار أية فتاة تستعد لدخول القفص الذهبي. إلا أن والدي رفض ذلك، وقال لي: «لا داعي لشراء كل هذه الحاجات. اكتفي بما لديك. وبقيت أطالبه كلما خرجت إلى السوق. ومع ذلك، لم يبد أي اهتمام». 

واضطرت الفتاة إلى أن تشكو حالها إلى إحدى المهتمات في القضايا الحقوقية، إذ قامت الأخيرة بمساعدتها، وإرسال قضيتها إلى موقع يُعنى في قضايا المرأة.

وتضيف الفتاة «لم أتسلم من مهري ريالاً واحداً. 

وحرمت من شراء الذهب ومستلزمات الزواج الأخرى، ومع ذلك لم يكترث والدي. على رغم أنني طالبته بذلك، وأوضحت له في مرات عدة أن المسألة تتعلق في حياتي. ولو علم خطيبي سأكون أنا الضحية، بسبب جشع والدي وطمعه». 

واعتبرت أن تدخل الناشطة، «أمر عادي، ولا يستدعي هذا الموقف من والدي، الذي اعتقد انه تصرف بالمبلغ كاملاً. 

وهذا ما قد يؤدي إلى طلاقي من خطيبي مستقبلاً، الذي قرر أن يكون الزواج الشهر المقبل، على رغم أنني لم أبد موافقتي بداية على هذا الزواج. 

ولازلت ألاحق والدي للحصول على مهري، من دون فائدة». 

وتبدي الفتاة تردداً في اللجوء إلى جمعية أو هيئة حقوق الإنسان، لأن ذلك «سيحول الأمر إلى قضية».

----------


## ابو طارق

*تركته... فطلب استرداد هديته*

26 نيسان 2010
طالب عاشق باسترداد سيارة كان أهداها لصديقته فسجلت في حقه قضية تهديد بإلحاق الأذى.
العاشق الذي توطدت علاقته بصديقته لدرجة انه تنازل لها بملء ارادته عن سيارة لم يكن يدري ان الايام ستنقلب عليه وتتخلى الصديقة عنه، فلما فشل في اعادتها اليه طالبها باسترداد هديته فرفضت، فما كان منه إلا ان أمطرها بوابل من رسائل التهديد وإلحاق الأذى.
حملت الفتاة الرسائل على هاتفها النقال وتوجهت به الى المخفر وسجلت قضية في حق صديقها القديم، فتم استدعاؤه وجار التحقيق معه فيها.

----------


## ابو طارق

*"البوتوكس" يغير من التعابير ولا يعكس العلامات اللازمة والصدق*

26 نيسان 2010
أظهرت دراسة جديدة أن "البوتوكس" الذي يتم حقنه في الوجه يغير من التعابير ولا يعكس على الإطلاق العلامات اللازمة والصدق. وأعطت الدراسة مثالاً على ذلك انه في بعض الأحيان لا تعبر المرأة، التي سمعت نبأ وفاة صديق أو قريب أو حتى زوج صديقتها أو ابنها، عن مشاعرها وقد تظهر عضلات وجهها الجديد أنها تضحك بدلاً من أنها متأثرة بالمصاب.
وستُنشر الدراسة العلمية في المجلة الفصلية "جورنال اوف بسيكولوجي" بعد تجارب علمية على عينات من المتطوعات والمتطوعين الذين عبروا عن مشاعرهم قبل اخذ حقنات البوتوكس وبعدها.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدرس كسر ذراع تلميذ لأنه تحدث مع زميله*

26 نيسان 2010
كسر مدرس بإحدى المدارس الخاصة في مصر ذراع تلميذ بالصف الخامس الإبتدائي ومزق ملابسه، بسبب تحدثه مع زميله داخل الفصل.
أسرة التلميذ المصاب تفاجأت به يعود إلى المنزل مصابا في ذراعه الأيمن، وملابسه ممزقة، فأسرعت به إلى المستشفى وتبين إصابته بكسر في الذراع وتبين أن أحد المدرسين في مدرسة الطالب في ضاحية الدقي في الجيزة، اعتدى عليه بالضرب المبرح فكسر ذراعه ومزق ملابسه بسبب تحدثه مع زميله في الفصل.
تم إبلاغ الشرطة المصرية بالحادث، وأثبتت الواقعة في محضر رسمي وأمرت النيابة العامة المصرية باستدعاء المدرس المتهم للتحقيق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*يسطو على المصرف من دون سلاح لكن الحبر يوقعه*

أبريل 26, 2010 · 

*دخل رجل (32 عاما) أحد فروع مصرف باريسي، ويداه في جيبيه، وسلب رزمة من الأوراق النقدية، إلا أنه سرعان ما أوقف بينما كان يحاول إزالة آثار الحبر الخاص في مقهى مجاور، حسبما أفاد مصدر في الشرطة.* 

*ودخل الرجل وهو لا يحمل سلاحا، أحد فروع مصرف على جادة سانت اوان في الدائرة السابعة عشرة، ورمى حقيبة ظهر كان يحملها خلف الصندوق، قبل أن يقفز فوقه، وفق المصدر.*

*وقام عندئذ بسلب ثمانية عشر يورو ورزمة من الأوراق النقدية من عشرين يورو، قبل أن يلوذ بالفرار. وقام أحد زبائن المصرف عندئذ بطلب رقم النجدة 17، ولم يلبث رجال وحدة مكافحة الجريمة أن حددوا مكان السارق في مقهى قريب.*

*وتم توقيف الرجل بينما كان يحاول إزالة الحبر عن يديه في الحمام.*

*وتابع المصدر أن السارق «الجريء»، قال خلال استجوابه، إنه كان يشعر بالفراغ، وإنه قرر «بشكل عفوي» عند خروجه من محطة المترو القيام بهذه السرقة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دراسة تشكك في جدوى عملية فحص القلب المكلفة*

أبريل 26, 2010 · 

*أظهرت دراسة بريطانية اليوم الاثنين أن فحص سجلات المرضى لاختيار هؤلاء المعرضين بشكل كبير للإصابة بمرض القلب وسيلة ارخص وفعالة تماما مثل فحص كل البالغين الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 40 و74 عاما.**وأثار هذا البحث الذي نشر في الدورية الطبية البريطانية شكوكا بشأن برنامج فحص سنوي بدأته الحكومة البريطانية عام 2008 وتبلغ تكلفته 250 مليون جنيه استرليني(387 مليون دولار) ويشير إلى انه من الأفضل إنفاق هذه الأموال على المرضي المعرضين لخطر كبير.*

*وقال سيمون جريفن من وحدة علم الأوبئة في مجلس البحث الطبي البريطاني الذي قاد هذه الدراسة أن هذه الدراسة تثبت انه يتعين على السلطات الصحية التفكير بتريث في خطط فحص القلب المكلفة في ضوء ميزانيات الرعاية الصحية التي تقلصت بسبب الركود العالمي وتزايد عبء الأمراض المزمنة.*

*وقال في الدراسة أن أي برنامج فحص شامل لإمراض شرايين القلب قد تمنع عددا كبيرا من الحالات الجديدة في شرايين القلب .. ولكن قد لا يكون تنفيذها واقعيا في ظل الأنظمة الصحية المضغوطة الموارد على نحو متزايد.*

*ومرض القلب هو السبب الأول للوفاة بين الرجال والنساء في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة والدول المتقدمة الأخرى. وهو يكلف الاقتصاد البريطاني ما يقدر بثلاثين مليار جنيه استرليني (46.4 مليار دولار) سنويا في حين تقدر جمعية القلب الأمريكية أن مرض القلب والجلطة الدماغية سيكلفان الولايات المتحدة ما يقدر بنحو 503.2 مليار دولار في عام 2010.*

*وقيم جريفن وزملاؤه بيانات من نحو 17 إلف رجل وامرأة أوروبيين تراوحت أعمارهم بين 40 و74 عاما وكانوا لا يعانون من مرضي القلب أو السكري في بداية الدراسة.*

*ودرس الباحثون استراتيجيات الفحص المختلفة لتحديد أيها أكثر فاعلية وقاموا بدعوة كل من تراوحت أعمارهم بين 40 و74 عاما لإجراء فحص لشرايين القلب مثلما يفعل البرنامج البريطاني بالإضافة إلى دعوة*

*من تراوحت أعمارهم بين 50 و74 عاما لإجراء فحص ودعوة أصحاب الأوزان الزائدة للفحص وطلبوا من المرضى استكمال استبيان بشأن خطر الإصابة بمرض القلب وقاموا بدعوة هؤلاء الذين سجلوا نقاطا كبيرة للفحص ودعوة المرضى الذين تشير سجلاتهم إلى تعرضهم لخطر كبير للإصابة بمرض القلب.*

*ووجد الباحثون أن الإستراتيجية الأخيرة المتعلقة باستخدام السجلات الطبية لاختيار المرضي المعرضين لخطر كبير للإصابة بالقلب كانت فعالة تماما مثل برنامج الفحص الحكومي لمنع حالات الإصابة الجديدة بالقلب وإنها ستوفر النفقات. ووجدوا أن بدء الفحص من سن الخمسين وليس الأربعين سيؤدي لنتائج مماثلة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*النساء أسرع ثراء من الرجال!*

 أبريل 26, 2010 ·

ارتفع عدد النساء المليونيرات في عهد حزب العمال الحاكم المستمر منذ عام 1997 إلى نحو 72 الفاً تقريباً، تفوق ثروة الواحدة منهن 2.5 مليون استرليني على الأقل، مما استدعى إطلاق تعبير «الفتاة الذهبية على كل من تتجاوز ثروتها المليون!»، في حين لم يحقق الرجال القفزة النوعية نفسها.
وأفاد تقرير صدر عن القيمين على سوق لندن أن نسبة النساء الثريات ارتفع %40 في السنوات الخمس الماضية. ويفسر التقرير الأمر بأنه نتيجة الاستثمار الحذر للنساء، خصوصاً في العقار ودورهن في عقد الصفقات، بينما الرجال استثمروا في سوق الاسهم وغامروا بالملايين. ويعطي التقرير مثالاً للنساء الثريات، خصوصاً ناتالي ماسينيت التي باعت حصتها في موقع «نت آبورتيه» على الانترنت بسوق الالبسة الجاهزة الغالية الثمن للنساء وحققت خمسين مليون استرليني من الصفقة.
واصبحت آماندا ستايفلي (37 عاماً)، التي اقنعت الشيخ منصور بن زايد بعقد صفقة شراء اسهم في «بنك باركليز» قيمتها 3.5 مليارات استرليني ثم دفعته لشراء فريق «مانشستر سيتي» لكرة القدم، إحدى اكثر الثريات من الوساطة المالية وتقدر ثروتها الحالية بنحو 80 مليون استرليني.
ويُقدر التقرير أن في بريطانيا ما يصل الى 285 الف مليونير ومليونيرة تزيد ثروة كل منهم على 4.7 ملايين استرليني.
يُشار إلى أنه في العودة إلى القرن الماضي وحتى عام 1999 كانت نسبة 90 في المئة من القرارات الاستثمارية في ايدي الرجال، لكن النسبة تراجعت بعد نحو عقد إلى 83 في المئة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سباق ليبي قطري على محلاّت «هارودز»*

 أبريل 26, 2010 · *افادت الصحف البريطانية ان الشركة الليبية للاستثمارات الخارجية ستضخ مع شركاء مبلغ 700 مليون استرليني في صفقة شراء فندق متروبول ترافالغار سكوير اللندني في وقت تصارع الاستثمارات القطرية، عبر شريكها «كاندي براذرز»، لشراء فندق «غروفنر هاوس» في باركلين الذي يملكه حالياً «رويال بنك اوف سكوتلند» المصرف الذي كاد يفلس اثناء الازمة المالية الاخيرة وانقذته الحكومة عبر تملك نسبة 70 في المئة او اكثر من اسهمه العامة.
وكان تردد في لندن الشهر الماضي أن الليبيين والقطريين حاولوا شراء محلات هارودز لصاحبها محمد الفايد، الذي أعلن أنه لن يبيعها أبداً، لأنها تمثل الهرم الذي بناه في بلاد الانكليز، ويريد «ان يُدفن فيه بعد عمر طويل» كما قال!*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قرد طليق يثير الرعب في ثانوية بنات بتيماء*

 أبريل 26, 2010 · *«ألو يا شرطة.. قرد في مدرستنا»، كان هذا مختصر فحوى البلاغ الذي تقدمت به صباح امس مديرة مدرسة مقررات في منطقة تيماء، ووفق مصدر امني فإن قردا طليقا اثار الرعب في مدرسة ثانوية للبنات مقررات بعد ان تسلق اسوارها وظل لأكثر من ساعتين يتنقل بين اشجارها.*

*وأوضح المصدر انه وبمجرد وصول رجال الامن استجابة للبلاغ، وجدوا صاحب القرد الذي كان قد فر منه بانتظارهم امام المدرسة، واضاف ان القرد قفز من المدرسة بعد مطاردته من قبل رجال الامن الى الشارع ومنه الى المنازل المجاورة، واستمرت مطاردته ساعة كاملة قبل ان يتمكن صاحبه وبمساعدة رجال الامن من القبض عليه.*

*ومضى المصدر بالقول: قام رجال الامن بسحب اثبات صاحب القرد وتسجيل اثبات حالة ضده في المخفر بعد الرعب الذي تسبب فيه بمدرسة البنات وبالمنازل المجاورة.*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم يمناكم ع الأخبار ..*

*الله يعطيكم الصحة وا لعافية ..*

*مجهوود رووعهـ ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------

ملكة سبأ (04-26-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*تركته... فطلب استرداد هديته*
 :angry: * انقلب الأمر كله ضده* 
************
*"البوتوكس" يغير من التعابير ولا يعكس العلامات اللازمة والصدق*
نعم ذالك حقيقه ونراه واضح على وجوه الممثلات فهو يحد من حركة العضلة
*********************
*مدرس كسر ذراع تلميذ لأنه تحدث مع زميله*
 :med: * يمكن المدرس طالع من بيتهم الصباح بدون ما يفطر او انه عامل خناقه مع ام العيال وحط حرته بالطالب . عاد يستاهل اللي يجيه   بيحذفونه برا المدرسة* 
**************

*يسطو على المصرف من دون سلاح لكن الحبر يوقعه*
*وتابع المصدر أن السارق «الجريء»، قال خلال استجوابه، إنه كان يشعر بالفراغ، وإنه قرر «بشكل عفوي» عند خروجه من محطة المترو القيام بهذه السرقة.*

*عذر اقبح من ذنب  بس تصدقون معاه حق لأن كل البلاوي اللي حاصله من الشباب سببها الفراغ والبطاله*
**************
*قرد طليق يثير الرعب في ثانوية بنات بتيماء*
*وظل لأكثر من ساعتين يتنقل بين اشجارها.*

هههههه والله مبسوط ما خد راحته عالآخر جالس له ساعتين يتنطط والعالم مرعوبة   :ongue: كل ما شافهم يصارخون يفتكرهم يشجعونه .
***************
والدنا ابو طارق يعطيك العافية عالجهد الطيب 
شكري وكل التقدير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *تسلم يمناكم ع الأخبار ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيكم الصحة وا لعافية ..*
> 
> *مجهوود رووعهـ ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*



الغلا ليلاس 
 الله يعافيك تسلمين 
ويسلم حضورك الدائم اللذي يسعدنا 
شكرا لك لاعدمناك

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إثر خلاف دار بينهم والجاني أقر بفعلته أمام شرطة الاحساء
جريمة بشعة : عشريني يقتل والده وشقيقه بـ "ساطور ومطرقة"

قتل فجر اليوم الإثنين مواطن في الخمسين من عمره في مدينة الهفوف بمحافظة الإحساء، بينما أصيب أحد أبنائه بإصابات بالغة بعد أن وجه لهما ابنه العشريني عدة ضربات وطعنات بأداة حديدية.


وباشرت شرطة محافظة الأحساء التحقيق في البلاغ الوارد لغرفة العمليات عن تعرض مواطن خمسيني للقتل من قبل أحد أفراد العائلة, حيث هرعت الجهات المختصة بشرطة المحافظة إلى الموقع الذي اتضح أنه منزل شعبي بإحدى القرى بالمحافظة.


وأوضح مساعد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية الملازم أول محمد بن اشار الشهري أنه بعد الوقوف على مسرح الجريمة تم العثور على جثة شخص متوفى إثر تعرضه لعدة إصابات شديدة في الرأس نتيجة الاعتداء عليه بواسطة أداة حديدية وكذلك تعرضه لطعنة في جنبه الأيسر".


وأضاف "تم نقل الجثمان وهي لمواطن 55 سنة كما تم نقل أحد أبناء المتوفى25 عاماً وهو لا يزال على قيد الحياة إلى أحد مستشفيات المحافظة والذي تعرض أيضاً للاعتداء بالضرب من نفس الجاني ولديه إصابات شديدة في الرأس وطعنتان في البطن وحالته الصحية حرجة" .


وأشارت مصادر أن الابن المصاب قد توفي صباح اليوم بالمستشفى متأثراً بإصابته.


وقال الشهري "تم القبض على المتهم في حينه وهو ابن المتوفى 23 سنة, واعترف بالإقدام على ضرب والده وشقيقه عدة ضربات شديدة بواسطة أداة حديدية , وكذلك القيام بطعنهما على إثر خلافات بينه وبينهما".

----------

